# Wrist gater haters, why? - Bonfire aspect 3L



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It should have thumb loopies. Which should be enough to keep your sleeves down. 

I hate hand panties. I buy my gloves to fit, so hand panties always create too much bulk. And then there isn't a baselayer company that has applied the "shant" fit to shirts. So the wrist socks clog up your glove and your baselayer either doubles that thickness or bunches up in the sleeve behind the wrist sock. What about any of that is comfortable?


I also hate pow skirts.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Nivek said:


> I buy my gloves to fit, so hand panties always create too much bulk.


That. All my baselayers have thumb loops and the sleeve ends half way down the palm. Glove/mitts over that and closed off tight. If snow goes up the jacket sleeve a quick shake and it's out, never goes into the gloves.

Nivek, by "Shant" do you mean a 3/4 length sleeve? Check out Mons Royale, merino based clothing company in NZ. Their summer line focused on MTBs have some 3/4 length sleeves.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I love my wrist gaters for the same reason I love my spanx. I never walk a red carpet without either.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

the panties get skanky


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Phedder said:


> That. All my baselayers have thumb loops and the sleeve ends half way down the palm. Glove/mitts over that and closed off tight. If snow goes up the jacket sleeve a quick shake and it's out, never goes into the gloves.
> 
> Nivek, by "Shant" do you mean a 3/4 length sleeve? Check out Mons Royale, merino based clothing company in NZ. Their summer line focused on MTBs have some 3/4 length sleeves.


He probably does, because a "shant" is a shorts/pants so 3/4 length.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Nivek said:


> It should have thumb loopies. Which should be enough to keep your sleeves down.
> 
> I hate hand panties. I buy my gloves to fit, so hand panties always create too much bulk. And then there isn't a baselayer company that has applied the "shant" fit to shirts. So the wrist socks clog up your glove and your baselayer either doubles that thickness or bunches up in the sleeve behind the wrist sock. What about any of that is comfortable?
> 
> ...


Why the hate for pow skirts also... you not get pow down yo ass crack and up your back?




Phedder said:


> That. All my baselayers have thumb loops and the sleeve ends half way down the palm. Glove/mitts over that and closed off tight. If snow goes up the jacket sleeve a quick shake and it's out, never goes into the gloves.
> 
> Nivek, by "Shant" do you mean a 3/4 length sleeve? Check out Mons Royale, merino based clothing company in NZ. Their summer line focused on MTBs have some 3/4 length sleeves.


Thanks... although the jacket in your profile pic we talked about the other day has gaiters right?


Also anyone know anything about goretex "thermium'?
the oakley jacket i'm looking at has it but can't find any waterproofing/breathabilty ratings...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I typically wear a little longer and more fitted jacket so I've never had pow issues. And now I primarily wear bibs. So pow skirts have always just been in the way. 


You probably won't find a K or g rating for anything Gore. They don't publish that. It's roughly 45/20.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

frankyfc said:


> Thanks... although the jacket in your profile pic we talked about the other day has gaiters right?


Nope. Just the velcro on the outside of the sleeve to adjust the opening size. My previous jacket did, and if I used the thumb loops on my base layers, plus the wrist gaters, then put my gloves on I'd get rubbing along the skin between the thumb and pointer finger.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't like wrist gaiters as the thumb loop cuts into the skin. So never owned such a jacket. Never have pow up my sleeves neither. I just buy good old long gloves which go over jacket sleeve and have velcro around wrist to firmly close plus a quick elastic rim closure.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't buy jackets with those, as I like to use them on my primaloft jacket (midlayer) if it's that cold, and mitts over jacket on pow days.


----------

